# Problem w 2004 545 Power Window Anti Trap Function



## lboteler (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a 2004 545i. In the last week I have seen displayed on both the info screen and the heads up display a warning that the Power Window anti trap function is inoperative. This appears to be true only for the drivers window which requires me to hold the power window switch to get the window to go up. All other windows go up properly with a temporary lift of the respective power window switch. This situation exists whether the anti trap switch is on or not. Any idea as to what I might check or is this one for BMW service?


Larry


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

lboteler said:


> I have a 2004 545i. In the last week I have seen displayed on both the info screen and the heads up display a warning that the Power Window anti trap function is inoperative. This appears to be true only for the drivers window which requires me to hold the power window switch to get the window to go up. All other windows go up properly with a temporary lift of the respective power window switch. This situation exists whether the anti trap switch is on or not. Any idea as to what I might check or is this one for BMW service?
> 
> Larry


I have heard from several friends who had this similar problem. I even asked the dealer since I am in the process of purchasing a 530i and he admitted to me that this was a very common problem even with the older models. A friend of mine who has a 2004 530i recently had this issue and it was the only complaint he had thus far. I am sure your warranty will cover this.


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

You initialize the front window by holding the switch up for a little while after it reaches the top.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read about this problem with the window in your 545i. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200435200391 so that we can help you more efficiently. If you prefer, you can email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------

